# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ζεμπράκια-κωδικός δαχτυλιδιού.

## Sotos

Παιδιά γεια σας

Ελπίζω το θέμα να το έβαλα στη σωστή ενότητα.

Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ πως μεταφράζονται τα δαχτυλίδια στα ζεμπράκια

Αρσενικό - χάλκινο δαχτυλίδι κωδ ΑΖ 01240 10 061 3,0 
Θηλυκό - χάλκινο δαχτυλίδι κωδ ΑΖ 01240 10 049 3,0 

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

> Παιδιά γεια σας
> 
> Ελπίζω το θέμα να το έβαλα στη σωστή ενότητα.
> 
> Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ πως μεταφράζονται τα δαχτυλίδια στα ζεμπράκια
> 
> Αρσενικό - χάλκινο δαχτυλίδι κωδ ΑΖ 01240 10 061 3,0 
> Θηλυκό - χάλκινο δαχτυλίδι κωδ ΑΖ 01240 10 049 3,0 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ.


μια προσπαθεια με μεγαλη επιφυλαξη μεχρι να σου απαντησει καποιος που ξερει σιγουρα...

ΑΖ=χωρα εκτροφης(δεν γνωριζω ποια)
01240= αριθμος εκτροφεα
10= ετος γεννησης 2010
061 και 049= αυξον αριθμος
3,0 = διαμετρος δαχτυλιδιου

----------


## ria

μαλλον ειναι γερμανικης καταγωγης 
AZ Vereinigung für Artenschutz Vogelhaltung und Vogelzucht e.V. Γερμανία
κατα βαση ειναι οπως τα λεει και ο αγγελος το 3,0 δεν εχω πολυκαταλαβει καθως η διαμετρος 3,0 δεν ειναι αυτη που αντιστοιχει στα zebra και συνηθως δεν αναγραφεται ως διαμετρος με νουμερο αλλα με λατινικο γραμμα για παραδειγμα
A = 2.00 
C = 2.50 
G = 3.00 
ισως καποιος να γνωριζει καλυτερα!!!

----------


## Windsa

Πολύ πιθανόν τα πουλάκια σου να είναι αδέρφια η κοντινοί συγγενείς. Μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα μωρά στο μέλλων.

----------


## Alexandros

ΑΖ= Σύλλογο AZ τις Γερμανίας (Vereinigung fuer Artenschutz, Vogelhaltung und Vogelzucht e.G.)
01240= Εκτροφέα, εδώ Wassong Arnold, Langerwehe, Γερμανία
10= Eτος Γέννησης 2010
061 και 049= Τρέχοντας Νούμερο
3,0 = Διάμετρο Δαχτυλιδιού

Στα εκθεσιακά ζεβρακια το 3,0 είναι κανονικά.
Αφού είναι 12 νούμερο ανάμεσα και είναι εκθεσιακά πουλια δεν πιστεύω να έχεις πρόβλημα. Πολύ νούμερα ανάμεσα για να είναι αδέρφια.

----------


## Windsa

μπορεί να είναι δεύτερη γέννα απο το ίδιο ζευγάρι.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παιδια,πως βρησκουμε τη χωρα και τον εκτροφεα?

----------


## Sotos

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## Alexandros

> μπορεί να είναι δεύτερη γέννα απο το ίδιο ζευγάρι.


 Πολίνα ο εκτροφέας έχει κάθε χρονια περίπου 100-150 μικρά από 10 zefgaria που θα βάλει για αναπαραγωγή. Ποσο πιθανόν πιστεύεις είναι να είναι αδέρφια ?? 




> παιδια,πως βρησκουμε τη χωρα και τον εκτροφεα?


Την Χωρα ξέρεις από εμπερία η θα ψάξεις λίγο μέζα τις γνωστες χώρες ( Γερμανία, Ολλανδία, Βέλγιο )
Τώρα για τον εκτροφέα ..... τον ξέρω γιατί είμαστε στο ίδιο ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΖΕΒΡΑΚΙΑ (DZI) τις γερμανίας.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ευχαριστω αλεξανδρε! ελεγα μηπως υπηρχε καποιος "καταλογος" ...

----------


## vagelis76

Άγγελεδες εδώ....Λίστα κωδικών συλλόγων πουλιών εισαγωγής

----------

